# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Making a 3d version of a 2d map

## Sam101

Just messing around here.  I thought I would practice some modeling by converting a 2d map.

I found this pretty generic map.  This is purely educational for me, so I don't intend any copyright infractions.  I'm not sure what all the numbers mean.

I think it looks pretty neat.  It would take forever for me to figure out how the lighting would be drawing it in 2d.  And it is perspective view, not orthographic, so 3d makes that also much easier.

Yes I took lots of shortcuts by not making actual doors and I used rectangles.

Any opinions for improving?

----------


## Falconius

I'd say it looks good.  But beveling things a little wouldn't hurt.  And maybe some time in photo shop to hide some of the grey rock, or make it a much darker or lighter texture in the first place so that it doesn't clutter up the visual focus of the work.

----------


## Sam101

> I'd say it looks good.  But beveling things a little wouldn't hurt.  And maybe some time in photo shop to hide some of the grey rock, or make it a much darker or lighter texture in the first place so that it doesn't clutter up the visual focus of the work.


THanks for the feedback!

Unfortunately I didn't take this project that seriously and the modeling is a bit sloppy, so beveling with the doorjams creates quite a mess, so I would have to add a bevel to each edge.

But I think maybe the stone top could be darker to highlight the ground level.

And I did an orthographic render just to see what it looks like:

----------


## cyderak

Your style of maps is GREAT!  I could easily see you selling your maps on DrivethruRPG.com and definitely getting business.

If you need exposure,  you can post on my Facebook Group for RPG Battlemaps.  Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1510397315867964/

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi Sam, your map looks nice so far.

What I would change is the numbers, letters and other symbols. They are map markings, but you rendered them in 3D, turning them into physical objects in the dungeon. You might not want people thinking those are statues. I'd remove their 3D models and add them back in post production.

Also your doors look more like shelves. In the original, there is a pretty thick rectangle marking them, but it's a symbol, I don't think they'd look like that in reality. Normally doors are much thinner than the walls. If you don't want to cut out doorways in your model, I'd at least resize the doors to make them as thin as you can while still keeping them just a tiny bit thicker than the wall, so they stay visible.

----------

